# Republic P-47 Thunderbolt colours



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2014)

RAF (Thunderbolt Mark I)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2014)

360 view of a P-47 cockpit.

NMUSAF - P-47D Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2014)

That picture is a great example of how patchy even a freshly applied paint scheme can look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## stona (Oct 27, 2014)

I think that photograph was taken in 1944 at the A&AEE, Boscombe Down, in which case it certainly isn't freshly applied paint. It might be one taken slightly earlier at Heston as this one was.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 28, 2014)

did the brits ever use them on operations in Europe?


----------



## stona (Oct 29, 2014)

Bernhart said:


> did the brits ever use them on operations in Europe?



No. They acquired more than 800 P-47s of various types but operated them principally in the Far East. The P-47 replaced the trusty old Hurricane Mk IIc on many squadrons, from memory about 12-15 squadrons eventually operated the Thunderbolt, but someone might want to check that.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------

